
Toronto police officer buys would-be thief the outfit he was trying to steal - cpncrunch
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/toronto-police-officer-buys-would-be-thief-the-outfit-he-was-trying-to-steal-1.3536049
======
influnza
This would be okay, if the officer explained to the thief that this was wrong
and suggested other means of getting what he desired, like lending money from
friends, or using Kickstarter or social networks or maybe even church (if this
works in Canada) or whatever. The acceptable follow up would be to analyze for
groups of kids under risk and have educational meetings at school. What the
officer did seems right, but it might have gotten lucky. This will not be
enough in a generic case.

